# R.i.p



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

One of my babies died tonite.. i woke up at 4am to go pee so i deciedde to turn the light on to check on them.. and one wass upside down dead  the other guys going too .. hes kinda going retarded


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

looks like that one that didnt die is gonna be soon to follow


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that  But it wasn't unexpected.

Look at this as a chance to start over and do everything right. I don't suggest that you go with oscars again.
You sound like you love oscars, which is great, but now is not the time for you to get them. I always hear people say "I'll get a bigger tank when I move" or "when I have enough money" etc, and it never happens, and they end up with a stunted fish that dies and they wonder why it never "outgrew the tank" - it won't outgrow the tank, it will just stunt. WHEN you have a 75 gallon, that is when you can get an oscar.

In the meantime, though, you have a 30gallon tank to fill. Look into more plausible stocking options. You could get some angelfish, you could get some of the small cichlids (apistos, keyhole), you could do a community tank with everything from a pair of albino kribensis to glass catfish to cardinal tetras or harlequin rasboras...

I'd start by doing a big water change in your tank, like 60%. Take the time to order some bio-spira, add some water from other, established tanks, etc, and let your tank cycle fully, this time.

Good luck!

Edit: Also, I saw in your signature that you have a pleco in your 10 gallon. I'd move him to the 30gallon once it is ready - plecos get big, even the smaller plecos.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

dwarf cichlid are a good choice in your tank. also good is shell dwellers. they stay small but it is interesting to see they establish a colony, it is pretty fun to watch. the other option is give the goldfish in 5 gallon a bigger tank(move him to 30 gallon) because 5 gallon is way too small for a goldfish. if you want pleco, get bristlenose if you keep tropical fish in 30 gallon(non goldfish) get rid of the one you have now, if he is a common pleco, he will get huge. 1.5 foot is pretty easy to reach (i saw tons of pleco that size in san marcos river in texas, plus i saw some oscars there too... it is pretty awesome... those are huge...) if you want to go with something smaller, get otto cat. those little fish do some pretty good job in cleaning algae.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry about the fish :-(


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

the one fish actually looks seems a bit better since the other one died.. hes swimming around and hes eating.. hopefuly he survives.. im glad i woke up at 4 and found him.. he hadnt even floated to the top yet so he hadnt been dead long.. when i found the one fish dead- the other one was nowhere to be found.. but once i scooped the dead one out he started swimming around.. 

my mom knows i need a new tank and if it grows too big before i move then shes going to let me set a big one up in my living room.. she likes them so she doesnt mind.. my dads the one whos not crazy about him because he thinks im going to stop caring about them and have a buncha tanks haha. but i wont  i finally found a hobby that i really enjoy ...
the plan was to move the pleco into the 30 gallon and once he got too big for that i was going to put him in my moms pond in the summer.. she had one in there last year that we got when it was about a foot long.. and then we had someone who has a big enough tank for him for the winter but it died whenver some jerk gave my mom plant cleaner and told her it was to clear up the water and wouldnt harm the fish- they all died besides the one that is in the 5 gallon.. magically..all the other ones had white eyes and their insides were coming out...i know hes too big for the 5 gallon but i dont want him in the 30 gallon because i want to have fish that i like in there.. i just told my mom id put him in the 5 because she did only have a 2.5 for him ! I think shes going to give him to a friend to put in their tank till she gets her pond up again next year..
If my oscar i have left doesnt survive (which he prolly wont but theres always hope) i'm probably going to get other cichlids .. i like them 2nd to oscars.. 
my bf really wants a freshwater barracuda.. would it be able to go in with an oscar if it was the right size tank?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not sure about the compatibility of a FW Barracude and an Oscar... I would expect you'd need a 200 gallon.

I hope your other Oscar pulls through! There's always hope!

I would get your pleco moved ASAP!! A 5 gallon tank is NOT acceptable for such a big fish. Neither is the "I'll move him to a bigger tank later on" attitude... That's completely unfair to the poor plecco. Your plecco belongs in a 100gallon aquarium... not a 5 gallon.


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

hes in a 10 gallon and hes like 4 inches


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Its okay for now but common plecs get 2 feet long... He shouldnt be in anything under a 90 IMO. 

I dont think the FW barracuda would work with oscars.

And I am sorry to hear about your fish but to be honest I knew they would die. When You get the 100 gallon tak I would only put one oscar in there to keep things simple, especially if you gonna out the pleco in there. you would also be able to have a smaller fish r two, like a severum, or firemouth, or any 5-6 inch CA/SA cichlid really


----------



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

well once hes big enough that my bfs oscar wont try to eat him hes going to go into his 60 gallon .. he has a pleco in there but there isnt enough grime in his newer tank- he thinks hes gettin unhealthy.. so i gave him some algae chips because i have a bag of them for mine.. and hopefully that will help him get better but he also looks like hes got fin rot because the oscar is so messy when he eats.. my bf has 4 dojo loaches in there now.. i think thats what they are called and they are gettin big now and they just scavenge at the bottom and eat up all the pieces of food that oscar doesnt.. oscar cant eat them.. he tried but it just swam out of his mouth.. and then he just doesnt try anymore..so they are keepin the tank cleaner..theres no uneaten food in that tank! they are hilarious whenever they eat worms.. we put them in 2 days ago and they jsut whip them around.. and gobble them up!


----------

